# Fullers earth / cat litter



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

I wondered does anyone use diatomatic earth / fullers earth of cat litter as a bottom layer of cages / tanks to absorb ammonia ?, I'm thinking aloud cos I love the idea of balanced cycle environments for pets. IE Balanced ponds / aquariums that allow the nitrogen cycle to work. Just thinking about how I can create a self sustaining biosphere for mice ?
Steve


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this clay based cat litter? If so then I don't think it's any good for them. Mice get the clay dust stuck to their feet and fur and then lick it off, which means they consume quite a large amount of it.

Sarah xxx


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

SarahY said:


> Is this clay based cat litter? If so then I don't think it's any good for them. Mice get the clay dust stuck to their feet and fur and then lick it off, which means they consume quite a large amount of it.
> 
> Sarah xxx


No its the cat litter made from Diatomacious earth, its actually bazillions of tiny fossils but its used to absorb toxins and chemicals like Ammonia etc.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

No, I would`nt use it or cat litter. Some pet mouse keepers used cat litters (paper based ones) like Bob Martin and supermarket own brands a while back, but they became unpopular. Some are pelleted in form and make walking difficult for small mice. Some are not as safe as stated and break up unto mush when wet/soiled. If you can source the large bales of the small cardboard squares Bedxcel or Ecopetbed or similar, these are brilliant and cost effective as they come in larger 20kg bales (from farm/stable supply shops) locally. They can be bought online but have a P&P charge. Aubiose and Megazorb also come from these same suppliers.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

would they give the same health problems as they do with rats?
they`re too absorbant and can lead to ringtail and respiratory diseases


----------

